# High Amp Power Supply Probably In Your Closet



## Brianaala (Oct 28, 2018)

ATX computer power supplies are in almost any old desktop computer case you may have sitting in your attic or closet collecting dust. 







These power supply's have at least 5- 12v, 8-5v and 4-3.3v leads all running with enough amperage to run any motor, arduino, servo or light setup that you have. Just one of these power supplies could run your entire haunt! One of the problems a lot of tinkerers run into is that when you remove the PS from the computer case (particularly when you unplug it from the motherboard) it will not power up. This is easily fixed by connecting the green wire to any black wire:







This single 250 watt PS I found in my attic is (currently) running 3 lasers, 4 wiper motors, an arduino controlling 4 servos, 3 mp3 players and 3 speakers!
My plan for next year is to have my entire yard haunt run off 1 powerstrip so I can shut down the entire thing with one switch.


----------



## Mapleton Manor (Aug 2, 2014)

Been doing this for a while now. I have 8 power supplies that I have converted to run my props. My entire display runs off digital timers so I dont have to turn any switch on. lol


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

My problem with doing anything like this is that I would be terrified of being electrocuted (metal casing and all that) so I'm very wary of even attempting it.


----------



## Brianaala (Oct 28, 2018)

Haha, well I suppose this is more of a hack that people who used to regularly delve into their computers would do. But, the miracle of insulation keeps us pretty safe in these instances; keep in mind your house's breaker panel is metal, as is most conduit. The only reason you don't get electrocuted turning on a lightswitch is because of insulation. However, you are absolutely correct: if you don't feel comfortable it is much better to err on the side of caution! So, this tip is certainly not for everyone.


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

I love these power supplies, I've converted a few of them. Not a difficult project at all. If you can follows the directions in a cook book, you can follow the directions for converting one of these, they're that easy to do.


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

Ooooooo I love these. I've converted a few over the years. Collecting another one tomorrow for this years new bits I'm running. They're unbelievably versatile bits of equipment, that you can pick up for next to money second hand.


----------



## Mapleton Manor (Aug 2, 2014)

I have two more at my moms house in their older pc's .......my back ups.


----------



## debbiedowner67 (Sep 13, 2015)

I know next to nothing about this kind of stuff so could you please explain how you connect your props or lighting to this ? Do you leave it outside ? Any extra info would really help. I would love to be able to run my props on one setup like you have


----------

